# Impossible détecter Disque réseau NAS



## boost9 (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur réseau NDAS de chez sarotech (300Go) dans le mode d'emplois ils disent qu'on peut mette sur mac sans problème. il y a meme le petit utilitaire qu'on installe pour pouvoir entrer la clé pour acèder au disque. je l'ai essayer avec un pc et ca marche totalement bien ! mais lorsque j'essais de m'y connecter avec mon nouveau macbook je n'arrive pas a le voir avec l'utilitaire, il ne le détecte pas. le disque est formatter en FAT32...

Avez vous une idée ?? ou y a t il une solution pour trouver l'adresse ip que prend le dique réseau pour ensuite m'y connecter d'une autre facon qu'avec l'utilitaire ??


----------



## Ponchan (6 Décembre 2006)

Ton NAS a-t-il une adresse IP par d&#233;faut ? As-tu essay&#233; de couper ton pare-feu avant d'utiliser ton utilitaire ?


----------



## boost9 (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut merci pour ta réponse, je n'ai rien vu dans le mode d'emplois qui parle de l'adresse ip du disque.. donc je ne la connais pas ... et je n'ai pas essayé de desactiver le parfeu.. parce que j'ai mon macbook depuis deux semaines et je suis pas encore un pro... je ne savais meme pas qu'il y avait un parfeu.. peux tu me dire comment faire pour le desactiver ?

Merci pour ton aide ...


----------



## Ponchan (7 Décembre 2006)

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me
partage
Coupe feu.
Et voil&#224;...
L'adresse de ton NAS peut-&#234;tre 192.168.1.1 ou 192.168.0.1
C'est ce genre d'adresse qui est souvent donn&#233; par d&#233;faut.


----------



## boost9 (8 Décembre 2006)

Salut !

alors mon par feu est bien desctivé .. c'est vraiment bizzare tout ca .. tu connais pas un programme qui scan le réseau pour voir les périférique ? peut etre qu'il trouvera le NAS ?

merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## djm (10 Décembre 2006)

Il existe "wakeonlan"


----------

